# Please help me ID this frog.



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

I saw this frog today at a reptile specialty store and it caught my eye right away. I noticed it's tank was the only one in the store that had no label, and when I asked about it, I was told that they didn't have a name for it and that they've never seen it before. I want to find out what it is and where it's from before I try and buy it. I tryed to get a good pic but this was the best I can do.










http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o46/gator_chick_2004/GREEN_EYED_FROG2.jpg
I'll try to describe it aswell... it had green eyes which believe it or not was the last thing I noticed. The first thing I noticed was streaks of black with gold outlines on it's back with hints of orange and blue. the frogs overall color was like a yellowish green appearing almost gold at times. it had an orange / red like color on it's toe's, sides and I believe a litte on his limbs.
it reminded me of a tree frog cause of it's looks, but his body shape reminded me of a dart frog, he had the hip/back bones raised on it's back and appeared to be diurnal and terrastial. I'd say it was approximately 2" long. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Christy


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like _Boophis microtympanum_, a group came in several weeks ago from Madagascar.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Tony, you're right. I did a search with the name you gave me and it's the same frog. I really appreaciate it, you've been very helpful. Any Idea on what they might go for pricewise?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what they were selling for. Get in touch with jkooiman, he picked up a few and should be able to help you out with info on them.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Here's that link. I PMed you too, but sometimes they don't go through for some reason. JVK

Boophis microtympanum - talk to the frog


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Woah, this frogs looks sick! That tiny pic doesn't show how cool looking they really are. I clicked on the link to take a look at them and Woah! Nice looking frogs.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

jkooiman said:


> Here's that link. I PMed you too, but sometimes they don't go through for some reason. JVK
> 
> Boophis microtympanum - talk to the frog


I've pm'd you.


----------

